# AF to grow, enhance Nellis group with close air support focus



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2016)

Long overdue if you ask me.
@CDG 
AF to grow, enhance Nellis group with close air support focus > U.S. Air Force > Article Display

WASHINGTON (AFNS) -- Nevada’s Nellis Air Force Base plans to restructure the 57th Operations Group to enhance its focus on close air support integration, Air Force officials announced Aug. 16.

The group’s mission will include high-end fight training as well as an increased emphasis on tactical-level close air support with experts to integrate fires in joint operations, advancing the joint CAS enterprise and preserving the Air Force’s CAS culture.

“CAS is one of the most important jobs we have, and over the past 15 years we’ve developed exceptional capabilities and expertise in this mission area,” said Gen. Hawk Carlisle, the commander of Air Combat Command. “The changes we’re making at Nellis are an important step in refining our CAS skills through future generations of Airmen so we can continue to provide ground forces with all the advantages airpower brings to close combat.”

In March 2015, ACC hosted a Future Close Air Support Focus Week, which brought together joint experts and leaders to assess the current state of the CAS mission, discuss future challenges and requirements, and determine items for further study to ensure the effectiveness of this critical mission.

One of the recommendations from the forum included standing up a CAS-dedicated organization to help preserve what has been a highly effective CAS culture and help meet the close air support challenges of tomorrow.

The Air Force intends for the 57th OG to include the CAS-dedicated organization with a tactical air support squadron, which would provide dedicated air support to the Joint Terminal Attack Controller Qualification Course, USAF Weapons School, and Green Flag and Red Flag exercises capitalizing on the existing CAS expertise and schoolhouses currently at Nellis AFB.

The tactical air support squadron would initially consist of eight permanent F-16 Fighting Falcons to be relocated from Hill AFB, Utah, with potential for expansion to a total of 16 at full operational capability. In addition to the newly assigned F-16s, the 57th OG will also leverage geographically separated contract light aircraft as cost-effective augmentation to enhance JTAC training with Air Force fighter aircraft.

The Air Force has already begun to evaluate the effect of basing the additional F-16s at Nellis AFB. Final Air Force decisions will be made regarding the new squadron upon completion of the environmental impact analysis process.

Upon reaching full operational capability, the 57th Wing at Nellis AFB will conduct all graduate-level CAS training as well as operational training for the forward air control mission. The wing currently conducts the JTAC weapon’s instructor course, the air liaison officer qualifying course, and Green Flag, the Air Force’s series of premier air-to-ground training exercises.

“The 57th Operations Group is uniquely positioned to become the Air Force’s center of excellence for close air support training,” said Jennifer Miller, the deputy assistant Air Force secretary for installations.

The 57th OG educates, exercises, and advocates the integration of airpower into the joint fight and supports the preparation of the combat air forces' maintainers and aircrews. To execute its mission, the group oversees operations of six squadrons and three detachments from Nellis AFB and four geographically separated locations.


----------



## CDG (Aug 17, 2016)

Like you said, long overdue.  I think the next step in enhancing CAS training is to toughen the standards at JTACQC a little bit and start forcing a more quality product into the operational force.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2016)

CDG said:


> Like you said, long overdue.  I think the next step in enhancing CAS training is to toughen the standards at JTACQC a little bit and start forcing a more quality product into the operational force.


I am just curious why the whole TACP Pipeline (minus assessment) couldn't move to Nellis then?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2016)

At the risk of insulting one of the uniforms I wore over another, I've always felt, prior to OIF/OEF that the Air Force/Army could learn some valuable lessons in air-ground coordination from the Marine MAGTFs. The Corps, arguably, has been at the forefront of CAS since Iwo Jima. 

I realize great strides have been made by the AF since 9/11. And this is another step in the right direction.


----------



## CDG (Aug 17, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I am just curious why the whole TACP Pipeline (minus assessment) couldn't move to Nellis then?



There are bigger things in the works that will affect all the BA AFSCs.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 17, 2016)

This is all good news, and well overdue.


----------



## CDG (Aug 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> At the risk of insulting one of the uniforms I wore over another, I've always felt, prior to OIF/OEF that the Air Force/Army could learn some valuable lessons in air-ground coordination from the Marine MAGTFs. The Corps, arguably, has been at the forefront of CAS since Iwo Jima.
> 
> I realize great strides have been made by the AF since 9/11. And this is another step in the right direction.



Yes and no.  The Army and USAF can always do a better job of coordination, but we have moved forward leaps and bounds since the early days of OIF/OEF when air requests were sticky notes stuck on computer screens.  The Marines have always had a unique way of doing things that works well for what the USMC is.  I don't think things would work as smoothly when attempting to work larger scale operations between two branches as opposed to a single branch working in smaller numbers.


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2016)

The date on this thread should be 2006 and not 2016. Better late than never.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The date on this thread should be 2006 and not 2016. Better late than never.



In deed.


----------

